# Carmen likes to watch the patio door



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's cute


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

OMG... that is hysterical. Love the faux tv. So cute. I love these dogs. Mine makes us laugh everyday. Whether a funny look or something he does, Bear is such a goof ball.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Hahaha that is hysterical. Waiting for the next the "show" to come on! 

Carmen: It's must see TV, someone get me a beer!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Too cute!!!! Love it


----------



## hazlenuts (Jan 20, 2016)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> Hahaha that is hysterical. Waiting for the next the "show" to come on!
> 
> Carmen: It's must see TV, someone get me a beer!


lol, made me laugh


----------



## pot of gold (Aug 15, 2019)

That's too cute. Told my big bro to watch it, he cracked up.


----------

